

Ask HN: What would you suggest for a first time web developer. - vishalzone2002

Hi 
  I am an above average software developer but mostly I have worked in projects unrelated to web technology. I wish to pick up one of the web technology stack so as to work on some of my ideas and side projects? 
There are so many technologies around web stack like node, django, spring, php , RoR, etc. Which one can I pick up a bit faster and get to work?
I code mainly in C.
======
hardwaresofton
Which languages (other than C) do you like? What do you want to do as your
first web project?

How familiar are you with HTML,CSS, and Javascript?

